# H: BA W: Certain Tyranids



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I've got a Stormraven, 5 death company (1 with power sword) and Furioso Librarian (bits still there if you want the other arm). Oh and I have Lemartes. I'm looking for tyranid ravners or gargoyles...that's really it. And if you have them carnifexes or a trygon I can probably negotiate with you. Cheers


----------

